# Rebic forse per il derby. Messias e Florenzi..



## admin (2 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Novembre 2021)

Peccato davvero,Rebic è il classico uomo che in un derby lo vorrei sempre,ma è anche uno che per rendere deve avere la condizione al top,e non ci siamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Peccato davvero,Rebic è il classico uomo che in un derby lo vorrei sempre,ma è anche uno che per rendere deve avere la condizione al top,e non ci siamo.


Mi basterebbe poterlo portare almeno in panchina


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


Inizio a credere che la non-comunicazione sulla questione infortunati in dirigenza la usino per avere sempre la certezza che il gruppo sia unito come un 'pugnettone' di amici, come si suol dire.

E' un'idea che mi gira in testa da un pò di tempo.
E da milanello non esce uno spiffero.

E' una strategia che ho usato anche io, nel mio piccolo, per avere la certezza che ciò che nasce nello spogliatoio muore nello spogliatoio.
Metodo eccellente per stanare talpe o chi rema contro.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


tranquilli, non c'è fretta.. leao e saelemaekers stanno solamente giocando da 1 mese tutte le partite, cosa vuoi che sia altri 180 minuti di fila


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


Secondo me Messias ha le potenzialità per prendersi il posto da ttiolare sulla fascia destra. Troppo inutile il Saele visto ultimamente, anche in fase difensiva corre corre ma è spesso fuori posizione e non fornisce contributo.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


Spero che Rebic non abbia un infortunio serio...

I rientri di Florenzi e Messias potrebbero essere molto importanti. Sulla trequarti dovremo far rifiatare alcuni giocatori che le stanno giocando davvero tutte.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Messias ha le potenzialità per prendersi il posto da ttiolare sulla fascia destra. Troppo inutile il Saele visto ultimamente, anche in fase difensiva corre corre ma è spesso fuori posizione e non fornisce contributo.


Bah Saele è stato tra i migliori in campo in diverse partite finora. Poi è normale che pure lui giocandole tutte ogni tanto cali, non è superman.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> tranquilli, non c'è fretta.. leao e saelemaekers stanno solamente giocando da 1 mese tutte le partite, cosa vuoi che sia altri 180 minuti di fila


E soprattutto,che importa se Leao e Saele non rifiatano da settimane e se domani giocheranno ancora titolari con il derby all'orizzonte.
Con calma,per la "presunta" distorsione di Rebic non c'è fretta,per Messias che fretta c'è,tanto è da agosto che si prepara (salvo i 10 minuti contro l'atalanta). Florenzi ? Ultimamente non era neanche un giocatore di calcio...


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Messias ha le potenzialità per prendersi il posto da ttiolare sulla fascia destra. Troppo inutile il Saele visto ultimamente, anche in fase difensiva corre corre ma è spesso fuori posizione e non fornisce contributo.


assolutamente no, con messias saremmo troppo sbilanciati, non fa il lavoro difensivo di saele. Messias nel nostro modulo deve fare il vice brahim


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah Saele è stato tra i migliori in campo in diverse partite finora. Poi è normale che pure lui giocandole tutte ogni tanto cali, non è superman.


Ne ha già decise un paio. Ha fatto partite anche importanti da super alleato, anche contro la Roma ha fatto una bella partita. Sbaglia il tocco? Si. Si può migliorare? Si. Però tanto di cappello a Saele, che sta facendo benissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Rebic è ancora alle prese con il problema fisico che lo sta costringendo a lavorare a parte. Proverà ad esserci per il derby. forse. Florenzi e Messias potrebbero rientrare per il derby o al più tardi la settimana della sosta.


Dai su, basta trollare, diteci quando si opera e bon.
Sta pagliacciata di rebic mi ha davvero rotto le scatole.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ne ha già decise un paio. Ha fatto partite anche importanti da super alleato, anche contro la Roma ha fatto una bella partita. Sbaglia il tocco? Si. Si può migliorare? Si. Però tanto di cappello a Saele, che sta facendo benissimo.


Beh si è uno dei sottovalutati. Un po' il percorso fatto da Calabria per certi versi. Per me giocatori come loro sono indispensabili in ogni rosa e te ne accorgi quando non ci sono.

Io credo che per come giochiamo il sostituto di Saele sia Florenzi, non Messias.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah Saele è stato tra i migliori in campo in diverse partite finora. Poi è normale che pure lui giocandole tutte ogni tanto cali, non è superman.


Da un esterno alto, per quanto possa essere un giocatore di equilibrio, mi aspetto maggiore presenza in fase sia conclusiva che come assistman. Siamo troppo dipendenti in fase offensiva dalla fascia sinistra e, se per Calabria posso sorvolare visto che si tratta di un terzino, la mancanza di partecipazione di Saele in fase di creazione di gioco è meno tollerabile. Vorrei vedere qualcosa di diverso, di qualitativamente superiore e sarà uno dei ruoli in cui il Milan può e deve migliorare.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da un esterno alto, per quanto possa essere un giocatore di equilibrio, mi aspetto maggiore presenza in fase sia conclusiva che come assistman. Siamo troppo dipendenti in fase offensiva dalla fascia sinistra e, se per Calabria posso sorvolare visto che si tratta di un terzino, la mancanza di partecipazione di Saele in fase di creazione di gioco è meno tollerabile. Vorrei vedere qualcosa di diverso, di qualitativamente superiore e sarà uno dei ruoli in cui il Milan può e deve migliorare.


Puo migliorare ma puo anche peggiorare eccome, fidati.

Perchè quelli come Saele li senti quando mancano e ci metti qualcuno al loro posto. Magari uno che ogni tanto fa anche qualcosa di piu appariscente ma che poi all'interno della partita manca di tutte le giocate fondamentali che fa lui e che ti fanno vincere le partite.

Saele in questa stagione è cresciuto tanto secondo me. Hai ragione a dire che deve avere piu precisione in fase di rifinitura, penso sia il suo ultimo grande step da fare. Intanto è quasi impossibile che perda palla, questo mi pare già un progresso non da poco. Chiunque se lo trova di fronte lo fa letteralmente ammattire perchè se conti i dribbling sbagliati e i palloni persi da Saele passano partite intere prima che ne conti uno...


----------

